# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Combat de chiens

## mallo

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...nch_main_video

----------


## COCO12

Mon dieu! Je n'ai pas été au bout, impossible!
J'ai vu que ça a été signalé à plusieurs reprises, mais ça ne changera rien...n'est ce pas?

----------


## MarieSue

Bin, si ça a été signalé à facebook, effectivement ça changera rien avant un long moment, ils sont pas réactifs.
Sans vouloir fâcher quiconque, au contraire, je dirais que ça ne sert malheureusement pas non plus de le mettre ici. Explication : l'auteur de cette vidéo est déjà bien trop fier d'exhiber sa connerie (excuser la grossièreté, mais c'est le plus terme le plus soft que j'ai trouvé.) Cela dit ça peut servir à ce que plus de monde signale à facebook, mais faut pas trop s'attendre à une réaction de la part de ce dernier...  

Je vous mets le lien vers un site tip top qui explique plutôt bien ce qu'il faut faire, et même pourquoi :   http://www.guide-du-chien.com/cruaut...videos-photos/

----------


## COCO12

Ce que je veux dire c'est que sa page sera au mieux fermée, rien ne l'empêche d'en ouvrir une autre...

----------


## mallo

D'où l'importance de partager un max je pense, justement avant que son compte ne soit fermé (s'il l'est un jour)

----------


## bab

Bonjour,

Effectivement, le compte a été fermé.
Comme dit COCO12, d'autres abrutis prennent le relais. Souvent, c'est hors territoire où la législation est pour le moins inexistante (quand le combat de chiens n'est pas limite banal).
Au hasard, un compte qui m'a un peu agacée...

https://www.facebook.com/Pitt-bull-k...0372405814738/

----------


## lucette22

Le guide du chien cité plus haut est très bien. Je le résume ici pour ceux qui n'auraient pas été voir. Il explique qu'il ne faut pas signaler à Facebook ou YouTube les vidéos cruelles envers les animaux car cela conduit à terme à la suppression du contenu et les auteurs ne sont pas condamnés. Il faut plutôt signaler à la police ces vidéos ou photos choquantes. Il y a un service spécial qui s'occupe des contenus violents, xénophobes etc:
_internet-signalement.gouv.fr_

----------


## bab

https://www.facebook.com/Pitt-bull-k...0372405814738/

j'ai donc signalé "pitt bull kairouan" (ville de tunise) mais sans grande conviction car ceci ne débouchera sur rien  car les lois diffèrent d'un pays à l'autre. J'ai tenu à dire que ceci me choque mais maintenant si le combat de chiens est institutionnel en tunisie,  qu'y puis-je puis-je ?

attendons la suite...

----------

